
Ask HN: What music are you listening to lately? - zer0gravity
Hey, asking this partly because I&#x27;m kind of curios what music is the HN crowd listening and partly because for a year now I&#x27;ve discovered Tim Minchin and I think he&#x27;s brilliant.<p>Link to one of his concerts: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=LTXtGrzUWu8
======
midgetjones
I've been listening to Vulfpeck on almost a constant repeat since I first
heard about them:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4G0nbpLySI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4G0nbpLySI)

Oh, and their new album came out today!

------
davidgerard
I dredge the "New Arrivals" in my favourite Bandcamp tags (mostly industrial
and post-punk). It's like listening to a mediocre radio station, with maybe 1
in 30 being really good and making it all worthwhile.

I review them on my music blog
[http://rocknerd.co.uk/category/record/](http://rocknerd.co.uk/category/record/)
So that's what's caught my ear as a 1 in 30 winner.

------
dudul
Always been into classical music. These days I listen a lot of interpretations
by Hilary Hahn. She plays Bach very well.

------
gentleteblor
Antony & The Johnsons. It's sad and beautiful.

